# best ui ever seen



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Weekly

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









ui released in mwc 2012






http://chameleon.teknision.com/#


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

It looks great, but is it out yet?


----------



## FatalIll (Dec 16, 2011)

"ui released in mwc 2012" in OP. I dont know what mwc is (EDIT: mwc is Mobile World Congress)... but the site doesn't look like its released yet.

It does look like its going to be a paid theme. and some things look like they utilize features that arent fixed in CM9 Alpha 2 yet.

EDIT 2: "Unfortunately for excited tablet users, the project seems to be in the concept phase at the moment. But, we're rooting for the folks at Teknision, because this looks like a beautiful _and_ useful concept interface."

Source; http://briefmobile.c...ablet-interface


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

and it will most likely run dog slow on the TP.


----------



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

HY-rowi said:


> and it will most likely run dog slow on the TP.


really
1.5 ghz oc to 2.1 ghz
adreno 220 have the same power in sgx543mp2 without overclock . as apple said sgx543mp2 is two times faster than tegra 3
adreno oc to @320
do you think that touchpad is slower


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

coppolla said:


> really
> 1.5 ghz oc to 2.1 ghz
> adreno 220 have the same power in sgx543mp2 without overclock . as apple said sgx543mp2 is two times faster than tegra 3
> adreno oc to @320
> do you think that touchpad is slower


A.) They absolutely do not have the same processing capabilites. Sure they both may be faster then Tegra *2 *but the PowerVR SGX543MP2 blows Adreno 220 out of the water.
B.) Not every Touchpad can handle 2.1 GHz, I actually haven't seen one that can (I have 5 in my home) This is why it is clocked at 1.5 stock, because every device can handle it.
C.) There have been tests that show that OC on APQ8060, specifically Touchpad in webOS, over 1.7 to 1.8 Ghz actually results in a loss of performance.


----------



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

Nburnes said:


> A.) They absolutely do not have the same processing capabilites. Sure they both may be faster then Tegra *2 *but the PowerVR SGX543MP2 blows Adreno 220 out of the water.
> B.) Not every Touchpad can handle 2.1 GHz, I actually haven't seen one that can (I have 5 in my home) This is why it is clocked at 1.5 stock, because every device can handle it.
> C.) There have been tests that show that OC on APQ8060, specifically Touchpad in webOS, over 1.7 to 1.8 Ghz actually results in a loss of performance.


Adreno 220 is a GPU developed by Qualcomm, while PowerVR SGX543MP2 is a GPU designed by the Imagination Technologies. Imagination's extended POWERVR Series5XT architecture provides the basis for the PowerVR SGX543MP2. Separate benchmark tests performed by anandtech showed that both PowerVR SGX543MP2 and Adreno 220 outperform Nvidia's Tegra 2 in performance. When considering the results of one of these tests (specifically the GLBenchmark 2.0 - Egypt), Apple ipad2 using the PowerVR SGX543MP2 records 44 frames per second, while MSM8660 using Adreno 220 records a frame rate of 38.4 (note that higher frame rate is better). But there is no report on direct benchmark comparisons done between PowerVR SGX543MP2 and Adreno 220.

Read more: http://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-powervr-sgx543mp2-and-vs-adreno-220/#ixzz1ow7W6ty7​
not a big defference men​


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

adreno 220gpu its the best mobile gpu on android smartphone!


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

While I have no idea why you bought up SGX543MP2, feel free to see http://www.glbenchmark.com/result.jsp?benchmark=glpro21&base=gpu

Also, ask yourself do you feel fast and snappy with the current CM7/9 UI? I certainly don't, whatever the reason is.

And this totally does not belong to "HP Touchpad Android Development".


----------



## ratix0 (Feb 22, 2012)

As a matter of fact, I do find that the current CM9 UI is snappy and smooth, unlike CM7. Probably thanks to ICS being better optimised than Gingerbread.

In any case, thats a really neat looking UI.


----------



## redundant409 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> A.) They absolutely do not have the same processing capabilites. Sure they both may be faster then Tegra *2 *but the PowerVR SGX543MP2 blows Adreno 220 out of the water.
> B.) Not every Touchpad can handle 2.1 GHz, I actually haven't seen one that can (I have 5 in my home) This is why it is clocked at 1.5 stock, because every device can handle it.
> C.) There have been tests that show that OC on APQ8060, specifically Touchpad in webOS, over 1.7 to 1.8 Ghz actually results in a loss of performance.


mine can handle 2.1 completely stable. in fact, thats what im running now


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

mother of ui...
seriousely is this thing released or what? it doesn't say anything in their website.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> mother of ui...
> seriousely is this thing released or what? it doesn't say anything in their website.


It is a concept being worked on.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Go here to see a working tech demo:


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I would pay for this for sure

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Anywhere I can find any more news on this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

Soapinmouth said:


> Anywhere I can find any more news on this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I searched a lot and the only thing I could find was that they are gonna try and license it to OEMs first and if they don't bit it will be released on the market.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> I searched a lot and the only thing I could find was that they are gonna try and license it to OEMs first and if they don't bit it will be released on the market.


I don't really see this being picked up by any oems because its not simple enough for the typical consumer. So i guess we just have to wait.. I hope they do a beta program.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalIll (Dec 16, 2011)

They opened up a Kickstarter for this project, http://kck.st/Kt62TM

Hopefully it gets the backing it needs. I pledged 5$ just so I have it. I don't have any other tablet besides my touchpad so I'm going to be pretty depressed if it doesnt work and wont be a near-future priority.


----------

